# Asus T100 Mousepad does not work



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 6, 2013)

Just got it yesterday. The actual dock and keyboard works, so does the usb 3.0 port, though the mousepad does not work. I've went through all the settings with no avail. Anyone possibly know a fix? Device is completely updated btw


----------



## FX-GMC (Dec 7, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Just got it yesterday. The actual dock and keyboard works, so does the usb 3.0 port, though the mousepad does not work. I've went through all the settings with no avail. Anyone possibly know a fix? Device is completely updated btw



I'm assuming you are talking about the trackpad/touchpad.

Is it disabled?  Try fn + f9  according to the manual: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/T100TA/E_eManual_T100TA_VER8516.pdf


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 7, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about the trackpad/touchpad.
> 
> Is it disabled?  Try fn + f9  according to the manual: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/T100TA/E_eManual_T100TA_VER8516.pdf



Yes trackpad/touchpad. Tried that a million times, doesn't work. Went through settings and the Asus Trackpad driver, nothing.


----------



## FX-GMC (Dec 7, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Yes trackpad/touchpad. Tried that a million times, doesn't work. Went through settings and the Asus Trackpad driver, nothing.



You've tried all I can think of.  Do you have any kind of windows install disk?  if you do, you could try booting to it and see if you get any mouse movement in that environment (or ubuntu live cd).

If not, I'd try to exchange it if possible.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 7, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> You've tried all I can think of.  Do you have any kind of windows install disk?  if you do, you could try booting to it and see if you get any mouse movement in that environment (or ubuntu live cd).
> 
> If not, I'd try to exchange it if possible.


Yep thats what I am going to do. Just have to wait till monday. I ordered it online so have to go through the stores online processing, cant do it instore :/


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 7, 2013)

The trackpad may not work because of it being a "mouse" dev too. Is the KB-with-trackpad on USB or PS/2? And is the mouse on PS/2 or USB?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 9, 2013)

Dock was faulty, working now.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 9, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Dock was faulty, working now.


What he means is, it wasn't seated into the dock properly. I had the same problem. all it took was a little wiggle


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Dock was faulty, working now.


 
I've read the docking connector is a little wonky. 

I know someone who is getting the T100 as a gift this Christmas, what are your thoughts about it so far?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 10, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> What he means is, it wasn't seated into the dock properly. I had the same problem. all it took was a little wiggle


No the dock was faulty, I had to get a new one.

And yes it's excellent, battery life is really good and performs well. Can be used as a desktop no problems. New dock is fine.


----------

